# I had to tell sombody!



## Marcie

I know this sounds dumb but, Sasha played with a toy last night! 

This may not seem like a monumental accomplishment to most of you but it took her a year after we got her before she would wag her tail. 

And last night, on the bed strewn with stuffed toys, she put one in her mouth and tried to play with it. She dosen't really know how, but she tried. She almost tossed it in the air but not quite! She still sees a little bit so I'm thinking she must have seen GiGi playing with the toys and thought she would try since GiGi gets so much attention when she plays. 

It seems like any time something exciting happens my husband is at work. I called him when she wagged her tail and I called him at work again yelling Sasha is playing! No, I don't care if you are with a patient you can tell your patient Sasha is playing!!!! 

We have had her since 2009, she is 9 years old and I think she is learning to PLAY! I am so excited, I can hardly wait to see if I can get her to play tonight!


----------



## Quossum

That is a great accomplishment! Some dogs that don't learn to play as pups *never* get the hang of it. Congrats!

--Q


----------



## TrinaBoo

Congrats! I think it is safe to say we have both done the same thing....I called my husband too when Trina (7 yrs) picked up her toy and ran with it. She is a rescue from PRH that came from a breeder that should have never been breeding. It's so rewarding to see the joy and happiness come back in them. Hope she keeps it up!!! : )


----------



## outwest

I hope she plays more, too! My poodles play constantly. It is so sad when that aspect of poodledom is lost. I am excited that she might be finding it again!


----------



## kukukachoo

That's so sweet!


----------



## schpeckie

Way to go Sasha! That is just too cute - Thanks for sharing this great accomplishment!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Tonjad

Awww bless her heart glad she is happy...


----------



## Kloliver

Awwwwww. How wonderful


----------



## fjm

Wonderful! I remember my sister phoning me the first time her rescue greyhound did a playbow - it is so thrilling when they learn another doggy way to express happinness.


----------



## BorderKelpie

That's terrific news!!! See, you make her happy enough to play.


----------



## Eddiepoo

I feel your excitement... My little toy dog was puppy farmed and I was so happy when he started to play with his toys. So happy for you


----------



## CT Girl

I think we all got up and cheered with you. Very sweet.


----------



## 2719

What good news. I remember when we had our rescue Greyhound too. He loved to grab the big lamb or ewe toys we had when he thought we were not looking. He would scurry around with these huge stuffed toys in his mouth and was having a great time. But as soon as he saw us look he would drop them. It is so said that he thought he shouldn't play with them. Keep encouraging her so she knows that playing with toys is great.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

How wonderful! There is something about a dog of any age at play that makes our heart smile.  Yay!


----------



## Fbkathleen

That is so great. While my poodle plays nonstop, I have an older dog (14) who has been getting slower and we worry about him. My partner was home with the dogs one day and called me atvwork so excited because Fred played with Enzo for 5 minutes. Enzo is so good with Fred. When we first got Enzo as a puppy Fred bit him. But now thatvEnzo is bigger than Fred, he could be dominant. But he is actually solicitous of Fred. When he jumps which he does nonstop, he never lands too close and if Fred acts upset, he nuzzles him.


----------



## AngelsMommy

My Mini that I had for 12 wonderful years helped me work with rescue dogs and she helped to teach them to play. She was such a pup all of her life that she was good at teaching others the joy of play. Poodles at play are a real blessing that lifts the heart. 

So glad to hear that Sasha is learning to play, would love to hear more updates.


----------



## Tyler

That's great! Jack is in a similar situation, he never learned to play as a puppy. But he does get it going a little from time to time.
I'm just hoping he'll learn to play with other dogs, and not just view them as a threat to be avoided.


----------



## Rhett'smom

That is an awesome thing when they start to play.. Our Jippy never played with any toys as he was a rescue. I think he was afraid of them. Happy day!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfalz

That brings a smile toy face! Way to go sasha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jolia

That's really nice and great news. I am really glad after to know that. It is really appreciated. I would like thanks to you that you share this post here with us. May God bless you and also to your dog.


----------

